

Show HN: New Domain Ninja: Discover websites being built on New TLDs - alexkehr
http://newdomain.ninja/

======
BorisMelnik
Cool idea, lots of new TLD's out there. I am always wondering "do people
actually use these new TLDs" so I suppose this site will answer that question.

